# Reliability



## valleyfolk (Nov 14, 2006)

Boy,

After reading through the forums................I am getting mighty skeptical about a purchase of an OUTBACK.

Remember now............before you post to this that you as an owner are already on a DEFENSIVE position because you are already an owner.

Im going to look at a 2003 27RBS which the dealer says IS CLEAN AND HAS NO BLEMISHES. After reading these forums, Im wondering why it has no delam of any sort







................according to the REP. Looks like alot of you with newer units have alot of delam problems along with hosts of other problems. How did this unit escape all this???

I know you all love your OUTBACK, but that being said. WOULD YOU RECOMMEND ONE TO SOMEONE??

Guess from owning a NUWA HITCHHIKER 36' TRIPLE SLIDE 5er....upper line model (when we fulltimed), Im just overwhelmed with the problems Im reading about.

Give me your thoughts,









Kurt


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I have had mine less then a year and I honestly do not know if I'd do it again. This is only the second trailer I've had but, the other was perfect. I may have just lucked out with it, I don't know. You could get another brand of trailer and have nothing but troubles with it, or you could get an Outback and it be perfect.

Businesses do not do quality work with anything anymore so it is hard to say. I believe that in business it isn't about quality, it is about quantity and, therefore, nothing is going to be well built in any industry.

With that said, I can tell you will not get help with problems from other forums for other trailers the way you do here. This forum has helped a couple problems be stopped and fixed on my triler before they happened or got bad. Two heads are better than one, here I have many. And those heads have really helped.

Wish you luck with whatever you get.

Linda


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am still not sure why I would be on the defensive??????

We have owned two. Not a problem with either unit. The 21RS was too small and the 28RSDS was just right. We were undertrucked when we bought the 21RS and then we got wise.

As far as your concerns go......

Why not inspect the unit in person. I uderstand that you could be hundreds of miles away, but with any investment, I would want to inspect in person. The delam problem has been identified and is being addressed by Keystone. Our units were built in 2005 and 2006 and have not had the delam problems that you speak of.

I like my OUTBACK because.....

1. My wife likes it....(Most Important)
2. I like the rear slide and the room it gives us when extended.....
3. We like the wood looking floors and white cabinents.......(We don't have the "Early American" look in our home, so we didn't like the units with a lot of wood inside)
4. This forum. It has put together people who in under normal circumstances would have never met and become friends. We have made a ton of great friends over the years.

Lastly, take some of the complains that you see on this forum with a grain of salt. This place sometimes becomes a sounding board for frustrated people who post one time and never come back or in some cases they post the same problems several times..................

FWIW

Happy Outbacking,

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Any Brand trailer will have it's share of problems. That being said, we have an 06 & have NOT had 1 single problem. We couldn't be happier with our Outback & would ABSOLUTELY recommend Outbacks as a first choice in a TT.

Good Luck with your future purchase,
Tami


----------



## valleyfolk (Nov 14, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> I am still not sure why I would be on the defensive??????
> 
> We have owned two. Not a problem with either unit. The 21RS was too small and the 28RSDS was just right. We were undertrucked when we bought the 21RS and then we got wise.
> 
> ...


I definately plan on looking at it................got to be crazy to purchase sight unseen!!! I will inspect it on 12/6 on our way to the kids for xmas.

Kurt


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gotta agree with the others. Some units have had problems, mosthave few, if any.

There are hundreds of satisfied Outback owners here on the Forum. And only a few who are satisfied.

I've owned two. And I would buy another. I just don't think you can get a comparably priced trailer out there anywhere that is any better.

And please don't compare apples to oranges, either. Dollar for dollar, unit for unit, Outback has most other brands beat.

Also remember, you're considering a 2003, already 4 years old. Don't expect it to be like a new unit.

If you want a near-perfect trailer, expect to spend twice or more for it.

Good luck in your decision.

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I have had two popups (10 years for one, 4 for the other) and a new Layton 27 foot TT (3 years) just before the Outback. All of them had issues that needed attention over the years. It's a fact of life - nothing is perfect. My Layton - brand new - had a drawer slide give way. When I looked under the cabinet at the way the slide was attached, I was amazed.

My cousin has worked for an RV dealer in Florida for years. He said they are all like that. They all cover up the drill and saw shavings rather than vacuum them out - take a look in spots that are not exposed in any TT and you'll see it. His advice, and it's something he has done with every RV he has ever owned, is get out the caulk gun and caulk every single spot that is caulked on the TT. Doesn't matter if it was caulked at the factory - RECAULK IT! I drove to Florida and bought My Layton from his dealership. He personally recaulked everything for me. All it takes is a pinhole for water to start getting in, and then the problems start. But that's the same for all TTs.

If I had a major problem, still under warranty, I'd take it back. But I've never had anything major. I've never been back to a dealer for warranty work as I find it easier to fix things rather than towing the TT to the dealer. Even though you purchase a new TT it would not hurt to be proactive in your upkeep and maintenance. It will not hurt to get the TT home and look at all the caulk on the roof, over the windows and doors, over the marker and tail lights. It won't hurt to tighten screws and bolts. It won't hurt to adjust drawer slides and cabinet doors. Catching these "little" things prevents them from becoming big things.

Are there "issues" that arise? Sure. Are there "issues" that arise when buying a new car? a new home? a new boat? Of course - and it does not matter what brand - OF ANYTHING. You will always have imperfections. I'm no statistician, but I think the percentage of people on this forum with major problems is very low. I have no doubt that it is the same as any other brand. It just happens. It may even be lower because a LOT of people in here are very happy.

We love our Outback and I would recommend it to anyone. I love that it tows like a 30 foot trailer and camps like a 35. We've spent many rainy, gloomy, sleety, snowy days in our Outback and loved every minute of it. Enjoyed my Layton, but LOVE my Outback.

Whatever trailer you decide to buy, you have to go into it with open eyes. You're getting a lot for the money you're spending. Think about it - bedroom(s), bathroom(s), kitchen, closets, "living room", "dining room" all for about 20 grand if you go with the Outback. You get that with the other brands too - some more expensive, some less. I think the Outback is the most bang for the buck. Best wishes in your decision.

Scott


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I am one that has had problems but I am just that kind of guy. If I reach into a barrel of apples I will pull out the only bad one the bunch, it's just my karma(sp?). Most of my frustration has been caused by the dealer. 
If I had a dealer that would have taken charge and taken care of their customer it would have been much much better. After I contacted Keystone directly myself they seem to be very responsive and supportive. They called me back very quickly, called the dealer got them involved and coordinated things. A reginal rep is supposed to call me this morning.

I chose an Outback because I thought it has BETTER satifaction ratings from owner than a lot of other brands. I really liked the looks and so does the wife. I thought the details and build quality was much better than other brands I was looking at.

Quality industry wide is not that great and you take a chance on what ever you buy, it's kind of like playing dice. I have been on other brand forums that was just a place to go to cry on shoulders. After my research I felt pretty good about and Outback.

Go look at it and decide for youself, good luck.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Would I recommend an Outback to someone else? I don't even have to speculate to answer that one -

*YES! YES!! YES!!! YES!!!!*

and, oh yeah, *YOU BETCHA!*, too !!!!

Not only "would I" but I have and I will continue to do so!!!

That being said;
We have owned our 25RSS for a year and, I'll agree with you, when we found this site and read all the posts we could, until our eyes blurred and our minds went numb,.....we got scared. Having been long time wilderness campers, we'd never owned, towed, or maintained a TT. Then we sat back and put it all into perspective. If we wanted to purchase a 'house on wheels', we needed to learn everything we could (like entering into any other venture)....about all of our options. We needed to understand this new adventure. We certainly knew the pros, cons, safety concerns, "what ifs", & "what could go wrong" about camping....we needed to learn the same about trailers. Then we needed to make the most educated and best decision that we could in light of our requirements. We did that....and kept doing that....drove ourselves (and several dealers) crazy! Came back to this site several times, asked questions, received incredible responses (these potentially biased Owners [yep, I was just as skeptical] - some of them very experienced - were freely answering the questions of a "maybe OBer" who had NEVER owned a TT and had NO IDEA what I was talking about. Heck, I didn't even know if THEY knew what they were talking about!!!) We had to address our own fears about investing the kind of money we were talking about (in ANY brand) but the folks on this site freely and without bias addressed our concerns about Outbacks, as well as the other brands we were considering. We don't all make the best decisions all the time. But I can assure you, that THIS time, Clan Wolfwood did it right! We gathered our info, did our analysis, and made our decision....and there has not been a moment of regret!!! NOT ONE!!!!

Yes, we LOVE our Outbacks. And yes, many of us have dealt with a variety of issues....but, please take note, those issues _have _ been dealt with, and not one of us has had to 'deal' with them alone!!! Newbie or otherwise. IF other brands had Forums such as this (and I didn't find a single one when I was looking a year ago), I'm confident that you would see many, many more issues and no where near the kind of support available here.

Good luck with your search!

Signed.

ONE (no, TWO) ECSTATICALLY HAPPY OUTBACKERS


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have to agree with moosegut. I have a late model 06 and have no "problems" . Everything works. I did have to screw the cable to the antenna, guess it was missed. I did go on the ladder and fix some bad spots in the sealent, i wrote it up to maintaince. I did tighten the A/C unit and elec connections this year, more maintaince i guess. I figure for the hundreds if not thousands out their they show few problems. My friend bought a 07 sunnybrook and the heat didnt work. Bad board from the factory. It happens. I do check mine all the time so little problems dont turn to big ones. This spring I guess I will find out if everything is still working. Probally will be ok but I always worry, just my nature.

We bought it for the floor plan and the slide out. We knew the floor plan we wanted, that made it easier for the sales guy. We saw a few differnt models, Jayco, Outback, rockwood, ect.ect. and we liked the white cabinets, wood floors, bigger bathroom, the outside kitchen, longer tounge for towing.

I did not like the missing outside shower, weak rear bumper ( no bike rack ).

All in all I am happy with the purchace. In 8 years or so I will get a new camper, probally a 5th wheel but I have to see what around at that time and maybe it will be another Outback.


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

Good luck on your decision, it's one that you and you family have to make. That being said, when we bought ours we had a couple of issues. However, when I bought my new t/v I also had a couple of issues too. I think that anytime you purchase a mass produced anything there is a possibility that something may go wrong. Dont misunderstand me it does get frustrating when you buy an item and have to either take it in for repairs, or fix it yourself.

We bought ours because we had outgrown our previous trailer. I searched the internet spent hours in the car going to different dealers and comparing t/t. I gotta say that the o/b brand seemed to have the best fit and finish, quality and the floor plan that worked for us. Add that to the extensive help, knowledge and overall helpfulness of this site, it was a no brainer for me.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have never had mine back to the dealer for anything and had only one warranty item that was actually post warranty period. So I went to Keystone directly and they covered it, the 05's and earlier had a flimsy 2 piece propane tank cover that cracked easy and mine did and was replaced even though it was out of warranty because Keystone knew it was an issue.

Would I buy another, Yes (31-rqs is what I am thinking of at the moment). Would I recommend it to a friend, Yes without question.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, 
I have to say that I like my OBs. I'm on my 2nd one......first one WAS problem-riddled, and took much stress from the dealership to get the problems fixed. I traded up, 8/30/06, and have had SOME problems (very minor - defective toilet seal, short in water heater), and those could have happened in any TT. Like the others, I bought mine for the floor plan, design, weight, etc.
I've owned two other brands, years ago, and believe me, they had a few minor problems, too. I come from a camping family, and my grandparents went through several brands, and each had it's problems, as well. Luckily, my grandpa was a master mechanic and jack-of-all-trades, and could fix anything.....after it was out of warranty.
It's your money, your decision, and your future. Look at it and make your own decision, based on what you see and the deal you're getting. Print out the PDI list from this site and do a thorough check before making a decision. Look for evidence of leaks, squeaks, soft spots in the floor, etc. These are your major areas, as well as making sure all appliances work.
GOOD LUCK!
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kurt,


valleyfolk said:


> Im going to look at a 2003 27RBS which the dealer says IS CLEAN AND HAS NO BLEMISHES. After reading these forums, Im wondering why it has no delam of any sort


Maybe, because the vast majority of units do not have any delam of any sort. There is no doubt that there was a period of time, in recent history, that there was a delamination issue with some Outbacks. But there are a lot of Outbacks out there, and if you read through the forum here, you will find that it is a pretty small percentage of units that have been effected by this. Sure, the ones that do, stick out like a sore thumb! But you need to keep it in perspective.

From my own personal perspective, my Outback has been a joy to own. It is a quality unit and displays a level of engineering and attention to detail far beyond the price point it lives in. And that price point is something you have to consider as well. No one here is saying the Outbacks are all perfect. There are better RV's out there. If you want to spend $60-80K for a new Airstream, you will probably end up with a better coach. Got a million plus to drop on a new Monarch Class A motorhome? Go for it! It's a far superior unit, and you will be very happy with it (Although I bet you will still have an issue now and then







). No, you have to look at the Outback in context with those other brands that are in the same price class, and focusing on the same market demographic. And when you look at it that way, I will be seriously surprised if you find anything better out there.

The important thing, for your own peace of mind and sanity, is to go into this figuring that whatever you get, it is not going to be perfect. You are going to have some problem or another with it, and that's OK, because that's the way they are. You will be amazed at how an attitude like that can take the sting out of it when things do happen.

I will also remind you of one other aspect of Outback ownership you will not find elsewhere... This forum. When you go out to buy your new RV, Kurt, you will be armed with an enormous amount of knowledge about the brand that you will not get on the others. Knowing the weaknesses that you need to be aware of, is the strength that will allow you to find an Outback that is free of the major problems. Think how far ahead of the game you are compared to the other guy walking onto the dealers lot with no clue? You know that you need to be aware of potential delamination problems, and if you have been reading the forum, you know the kinds of things to look for that can lead to that. That is powerful knowledge.

Also keep in mind that just because ACME Travel Trailers does not have an owners forum like this that openly discusses their weaknesses as well as their strengths, doesn't mean they don't suffer from many of the same problems themselves!

Anyway a lot of rambling here. That and $5.00 will get you a cup of Starbucks. Hope it helps at least a little.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I, too, have had two Coleman pop-ups over a period of about 10 years. The ABS plastic tops (no seams - no leaks) were the biggest reason I bought them. Guess what? After about 4 seasons, the top had to be replaced - not for leaks, but for structural integrity (the top's sides splayed out, compromising the sealing against the side walls).

I constantly battled broken drawer slides - and finally modified them so they would last. The bed glides had to be rebuilt once (but then, the last one bounced all over the USA, to the tune of about 30,000 miles over seven seasons). Other little problems here and there, as well. But the Coleman is the Cadillac of Pop-Ups.

My point here, is that almost any trailer you buy will have problems sooner or later, if you keep them long enough.

The thing you have to think about is this - most quality problems surface early and are usually covered by warranty, and Keysone seems to stand behind their product. After that, you will probably go for quite some time before age and mileage start to cause problems. But that is the nature of almost any complicated beast - early hour reliability, and then age/use induced failures. Outbacks seem to be ahead of the curve on the front end - a few more years will tell the story on the age aspect.

With your prospective unit being a clean 2003, you can probably rest assured that all the early hour reliability issues are behind you. If you take care of problems as they arise (and they are inevitable if you use the trailer, no matter what the brand), you should have many happy years in your Outback.

The thing I see with almost ALL major manufacturers these days, is that engineering decisions are made by bean-counters (not to slam you accountants out there). ROI (Return on Investment) and ROA (Return on Assets) is a BIG thing. Your company must make LOTS of money to survive, or investors will sell your stock in a heartbeat and invest their money in a stock with better returns - there is no such thing as loyalty in the investment community. The world has changed dramatically in the last 50 years. A company MUST attract investors, which is NOT good news for customers, dealers, or employees. The latter will ALWAYS get the short end of the stick if ROI and ROA statistics are down (cheapen up the processes and materials, layoffs, diminished warranty dollars, etc.).

Soooooo - we (Outbackers) mostly think that our Outbacks are a better investment (considering price/quality/amenities) than most other brands. We feel we are getting the most BANG for our buck that we can expect.

That's our opinion, and we're stickin' to it!

Good luck with your decision, but this biased opinion says, "Go with an Outback!"























My $.02.

Scoutr2


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just to add my name to the PRO column. We have an '04 that we purchased new in April of '04. I had one problem with an egress window not sealing properly, and the dealership replaced the seal. No problems since, including no de-laminating. Regular maintenance is key. Twice a year, I check all the caulk, and roof sealer integrity, and re-apply when necessary.

You mention your previous high end 5er. Please don't compare the high end full timing unit with the Outback. Different animals all together. Remember, you get what you pay for. For the price, I don't think the Outback can be beat, and when we decide the 26RS isn't doing it for us, we will look at the Outbacks first.

Tim


----------



## valleyfolk (Nov 14, 2006)

valleyfolk said:


> Remember now............before you post to this that you as an owner are already on a DEFENSIVE position because you are already an owner.


Hmm... Interesting statement. And after making a comment like that, it is pretty difficult for any of us to say anything positive about the line at all, without you marginalizing our thoughts as 'Well, they are just defensive because they bought one'. It sounds to me like you have already made up your mind.







Still, I will assume you are asking the question with an open mind, and take a shot at it!

===============================================================

Hey.....Scoutr2

Not at all................just wanted everyone to get in the same frame of mind.........TO TELL IT LIKE IT IS. I am going to check it out even with a soft spot on the floor. I am a jack of all trades, so fixin stuff is sometimes fun if it turns out right.

When I had the fancy HITCHHIKER 5er triple slide, the furnace limit would kick the furnace out in cold weather. Investigated and found the bonnet could not exhaust the heat into the heat runs fast enough........bad design. To much flex pipe and no ducting. I redesigned the system and fixed my own.....took many pictures and sent to the manufacture asking them to pay for all my time since I knew others were having trouble. They sent me a check for $400 from the design dept. Felt good about that. Just thought I would fill you in so you know what kinda guy I am.

If all goes well, I think we will be OUTBACKERS in 2 weeks.

Kurt


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

It's the flip-side of having a forum dedicated to one brand; all the bad things appear magnified. But, delamination is a potential problem for any fiberglass-sided RV, camper or boat. Pick another brand and google "delamination + anybrand" - you will get plenty of hits. Of course, you could get a metal-sided trailer, but have you seen the floorplans in those things?

Good luck, and let's go camping!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I haven't had time to read the previous 18 posts but YES, I would recommend buying an Outback. I have personally made the same recommendations to my good friends outside of this forum. Read other forums about other RV's and you will also find problems.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I would buy one again... a lot of this site is dedicated to problems and solutions, that is what is great about it... I just think the other brands don't have a dedicated forum for people to get help, so you never even hear of their problems.

Yes, I have had a couple minor things...but most of them were not Keystones fault, they were either the appliance manufacturer or the dealer not setting something up correctly. Can't fault them for those.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey there. I am on the pro side too. We had a difficulty or two ourselves. The TV antenna had raise and lower problems that was attributed to a bad gear and we had a piece of molding come off on the outside. it popped out of its track. Both were an easy fix.

There aren't a lot of problems with these units. I believe they have thier share but the percentage seems to be much lower than other brands. And I make that statement, not from an owners point of view but as a careful shopper.

We liked the Outback when we saw it. Alot. But never having one, and not knowing of this forum or talking to other owners i knew nothing of the brand. Our previous trailer was by Keystone, A Springdale 295BHS and there was not a thing wrong with it. So I felt initially comfortable with the Keystone product.

Jumping to the recent past, when Wolfwood and i hooked up at Loon for the Highland games she and I talked to the wee hours of the morning on the whole buying process and how we came to be where we are. Our thought process and final decision was much a like.

Jumping back, what i did in going to about 6 different dealers was to go to the service department and talk to the service manager or one of the service tech's.

I asked them the same specific questions.

1. What brand and type of trailer do you see most of for warranty or repair work?
2. Which, in your opinion, is the worst that you have to service.
3. If you were going to buy any Trailer Unit on the lot which one would you buy
4. Why?

Not all of the dealerships carried Outback. Not all of the dealerships had large service centers. But of those with service centers doing work on trailers, warranty or not and having Keystone products on the lot not one of them mentioned Keystone as "problem units."

Each of the dealerships that had an opinion about the worst units for repair/warranty work the brand differed in each response.

Of the dealerships selling Outback travel trailers almost everyone said that for the money Keystone Outbacks were the way to go.

And the reason why was the floor plan and designer interior which help set them apart from others, reliability and Keystone support for thier product.

The only down side mentioned and it was mentioned a couple of times was that Keystone's bean counters tend to see a repair costing $XX where the dealer sees the cost of repair costing $XXX. Keystone wins out on the amount of money authorized for repair the dealer has to accept it.

Cheryl, the Customer Service Rep at Campers Inn of Kingston in New Hampshire told me that they have had terse correspondence with keystone on some repair work because of the amount authorized for repair being much less than what the total man-hours in labor was. Essentially the dealership was taking a loss. Additionally Keystone had told them in no uncertain terms that there were other dealerships that would carry thier line. If Campers Inn didn't like it they would pull thier line and give it to another dealer and not authorize repair work at thier facility for Keystone products. That's pretty harsh.

Still it's business. But What it all boils down to was that of the majority of units in they're length and weight class Outback was a "safe bet" and a "good deal" for the money.

Now, 2 years later we are still very much enjoying our 31RQS and the only stops we make to Campers Inn or other dealers is to look at the new units and what is hot on the street.

RV's are made by people, trades men and assembly line folks with parts supplied from other like places. When it all gets down to it there are very few things that seperate one unit from another.

What counts is:
1. Initial quality and satisfaction
2. Does the company stand by its product?
3. How does the product hold up over time?
4. Owner satisfaction over time. 
5. Service, service, service.

So far I can honestly say that....
1. I was very happy with the quality and I was satisfied (Giddy) initially.
2. Keystone was very responsive through the dealership and fixed the issues I had in good order and in a reasonable amount of time.
3. After 2 years of constant use through the season, we average about 18 trips from May to October. Some short some long. Our 31RQS is rugged as it is attractive.
4. I still really, really like my Outback. Jealously in love with it. It is my escape pod, my ticket to quiet secluded places and new adventures, it is my guarrantee of family time. It is comfortable, functional and has allowed for us to have some wonderful memories free of trouble. 
5. I know Keystone supports thier product even if the dealership whines and doesn't like it.

And above all what other brand has an owners group that you can ask the questions that you have, get honest opinions, support and fellowship with? Few if any I am sure.

BUT I am a firm believer that a person that has nagging doubt about something or someone that they will eventually find themselves actively looking for problems, waiting, worrying seeing clouds on the horizon.

You must follow your own head and heart.

If someone took my 31RQS away and gave me 30K free and clear to go buy another Travel Trailer any type, I would drive down to The Keystone Dealer and get another Outback. Weeeeelllllll...... Maybe the 32DBHS, BUT THAT is another story!

I think if you ask the questions and make clear the concerns you have to the dealerships and make sure they are able and willing to fix the problems that you are worried about, I know you could do far worse than a new Outback.

You know if you are that concerned I will sell you my 31RQS as long as the price is right. No delamination, regularly serviced, good tires, washed waxed and winterized. Then I could could go down to Keystone and get another Outback like the 32DBHS!

There your problem is fixed and I get the new Flagship!

Bonus!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Valleyfolk, 
There are many choices in TT's. If the Outback has the features you want buy it. Sure any new product will have some issues at the beggining. Ours had a few which the dealer took care of, to be fair my new Ford Explorer spent more time in the shop during the first year then my Outback has. We have many been on trips since with no problems. Ours is a 2006 and we have no delam issues with ours. We have friends that we camp with and they have repair issues just as often as we do. 
I also agree with what others have said. The side benefit of owning an Outback is this forum. If you do have an issue chances are you can fast help here.
There is a thread on this forum about pre-delivery inspection (DPI). Read it and maybe take it with you, keep in mind the TT has some miles and use on it. So again if it has the features you like, is in a condition that is acceptable to you, and is being sold for a fair price buy it. If it isn't all of those maybe you need to keep looking. If you buy a different brand you can still come back and ask for help here. If we can give you an intelligent answer we will.

Camp, camp, camp,

Chris


----------



## valleyfolk (Nov 14, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Hey there. I am on the pro side too. We had a difficulty or two ourselves. The TV antenna had raise and lower problems that was attributed to a bad gear and we had a piece of molding come off on the outside. it popped out of its track. Both were an easy fix.
> 
> There aren't a lot of problems with these units. I believe they have thier share but the percentage seems to be much lower than other brands. And I make that statement, not from an owners point of view but as a careful shopper.
> 
> ...


Well said !!!!!!

As far as your unit goes.................if you can match 10,900 then its a done deal. I doubt you can do that though. This is one reason I hope its in the shape it sounds like its in. I'll know in 14 days and will be the owner then. We just called and put money down on it, so it is ours if we want it when we get there.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well said !!!!!!

As far as your unit goes.................if you can match 10,900 then its a done deal. I doubt you can do that though. This is one reason I hope its in the shape it sounds like its in. I'll know in 14 days and will be the owner then. We just called and put money down on it, so it is ours if we want it when we get there.
[/quote]

well, its worth a little more than that, at least to us. And let me be the first to say* Congratulations!!  *




























*Wahoo!!*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Congratulations!!!!*
Another Outbacker comes into the fold (almost) !!


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

I bought a used 2002 25rss back in March 05. This is the first year the Outback was made and I have had an overall good experrience so far. I have fixed some things and modified some things and there are some design features that need a little work.(black and grey tank drains are too low). But for the price and the fact that so many owners are willing to share on this forum, the Outback can't be beat. As always when buying used, check out the trailer thouroughly. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Congats on the new Outback. I am on #2 but not for any problem issues. We have had different types of rv's for years.
#1 21' Gulfstream Class C well built no problems just too small.

#2 34' Coachmen Class A loaded but an absolute thown together piece of crap.

#3 Outback 26rs no issues worth a trip to the dealer two leak problems one was a marker light and the othe r was my bad. Niether caused any lasting problems. Never went back to the dealer in two years.

#4 Outback 27rsds again nothing to compain about.Loose ground on the slide easy fix and the Nanco tires which with a phone call and 5 new ones came days later.

Now I'm looking into Outback #3 which is the 32bhds. I think like any other brand they have bad ones. I think the quality control could be much better but I will buy another.

With the way these things get bounced around people need to remember they make them as cheap and light as they can. Put wheels under your house do 65 for a few thousand miles and see what needs repair.

John


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Congats on the new Outback. I am on #2 but not for any problem issues. We have had different types of rv's for years.
> #1 21' Gulfstream Class C well built no problems just too small.
> 
> #2 34' Coachmen Class A loaded but an absolute thown together piece of crap.
> ...


If I did that I'd have to live in the Outback.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm one of those who has the delam problem and it is in the shop now getting a new front. Now that said I would still buy a Outback, I had the opportunity to get out of the deal if I had wanted to but didn't think twice about keeping it. It's under warranty so it is not a big deal to me.

I looked at a lot of trailers before I bought my Outback, I crawled under all of them looked in ever nook and carny and the Outback was built as good or better then all of them.

I read about and say pictures of other brands that had problems that were much worse that the Outback delam problem. Some have frames that will twist and buckle making the whole trailer worthless.

Would I recommend a Outback to my friends? It's the only one I would recommend!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My DW and I investigated online for about 6 months, then went to the show in Hershey PA. They has 1200 trailers on display and we took our list and went through about 150 to 200 that met our criteria. In the end we narrowsed it down to 3 keystone TT's. The Outback, Zeppelin and the Hornet and after another hour going back a forth between the 3 we choose the Outback 29BHS. We camped about 30 nights our first year, upgraded out TV to tow better and just went to Hershey again this year and traded in our Outback for another Keystone the Laredo. With my DW and two boys the only problem I had was the two exterior light bulbs blew at the same time and even the dealer though it was a fuse or something else. Since we were camping at the time only about 10 miles from the dealer, I questioned them, but would not spoil the trip to unhook and drive down the road. Took it home bought two bulbs for 99 cents and fixed the problem.

Never had another problem or complaint for the year we camped, and so far my new keystone has no problems except for the inital trips waste handle mislabel problem. I have a long term loan on this one so it better last because i'm keeping this one for years to come. (unless they come out wth a queen slide in the same model)









I have spoken to other campers about their models of TT and have found the Outbacker to be superior. Once you own one you'll never go back.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I have owned three different brand TTs over the past 20 years. In each an every one of them I have experienced some problems. However my Outback issues have usually been minor and easily resolved.

*You* must remember that any TT will have it's share of problems. This site just happens to have a better way of finding answers than other brands.

Hopefully, by the discussions held here, Keystone is listening and will do their best to resolve this issues in future models.

And lastly, if you look at the complaints, you'll find that quite of few of them are voiced by the same folks time and time again sometimes with a different topic. However, that too is a reason for this forum... to help those who might be a bit less mechanically inclined than others.

So, believe what you might. You'll find that most owners of an Outback are more satisfied than the owners of any brand X RV.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

valleyfolk said:


> Remember now............before you post to this that you as an owner are already on a DEFENSIVE position because you are already an owner.


Hmm... Interesting statement. And after making a comment like that, it is pretty difficult for any of us to say anything positive about the line at all, without you marginalizing our thoughts as 'Well, they are just defensive because they bought one'. It sounds to me like you have already made up your mind.







Still, I will assume you are asking the question with an open mind, and take a shot at it!

===============================================================

Hey.....Scoutr2

[/quote]
Uh, Kurt,
That post was made by PDX_Doug........you'll get used to him.......don't worry about it.







Just wanted to give credit where credit was due.








As far as the OB? As the former owner of TWO used TTs (not OBs) look for WATER DAMAGE, specifically, as the #1 problem!! Check around all drains, toilet, ceiling, everywhere. Why? I'll just have to be honest with ya....tearing one down to the frame and putting it back together, even in my younger days, is NOT any fun!!







My, then, hubby bought one from a "friend".....yep, he was a great friend, alright......he saw him coming!!







Hubby's idea of "working on it"??? Sit nearby and "think" about what needs to be done. MY idea of working on it?? Git'r'done!!!








GOOD LUCK!!
Darlene


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

After reading all the comments and you're still worried about reliability, get the extend warranty.









Happy Camping!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

valleyfolk said:


> Boy,
> 
> After reading through the forums................I am getting mighty skeptical about a purchase of an OUTBACK.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that you will like the Outback after owning a upper line model, the Outback is not in the same class as your Hitchhiker. That being said, after looking at a lot of lower end campers and some upper line ones, we appreciated the quality of the Outback as compare to other campers. After owning the Outback for almost a few year, I don't feel that I have had any more problems that with any other unit. The only problem I really have had was a broken faucet in the shower and a leaking toilet. No delamination or any other major problems. Check out some other forums and see how many problems the other campers are having. The only issue that I have with the Outback comes from the fact that the camper is a low end camper with little insulation so when the temp is below 30, it is cold in the bedroom, but an electric heater solved that. Would I buy another Outback? If I was on a budget, yes. If I had the money, I would buy an upper line 5th wheeler. Would I recommend an Outback? You bet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've had my Outback 28RSS for 2.5yrs and have only had one issue with the heater. AS it turned out, I didn't have power in my battieries, so it really wasn't an Outback issue.

I've recommend Outbacks to 3 other friends of my and they now LOVE their Outback.

Problems? Nothing is perfect. You might have some problems and you might not. But if you do, we'll do our best to help you resolve them.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All I can add is if you have been reading here for a while, you will find that the one thing we are is honest about the brand. Do a good and thoro PDI inspection before you sign. I also assume you will get some sort of warranty even if its 1 month. Use and try everything again after you get it home.

Good Luck, see you at a rally someday









John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Put wheels under your house do 65 for a few thousand miles and see what needs repair.
> 
> John


I tried but couldn't get over 40.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Put wheels under your house do 65 for a few thousand miles and see what needs repair.
> 
> John


I tried but couldn't get over 40.








[/quote]
Mitch, I tried to warn you about that Yukon, but would you listen?..... Nooooooooo!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Stop all the worrying and go get your Outback...

you know you want it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is this going to be hijacked?


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I've had a water issue with my 2003 27rbs that primarily was because of poor assembly of the front skin near the upper corner curb side. It ruined an interior panel which was replaced out of warranty(for free) by a very slow dealer(which was not where I puchaced it) that did a mediocre job on the repair.whew I also have an exterior compartment seal that I need to replace. No big deal there. Main issue is uneven tire wear that I'm trying to figure out. 
This said, we LOVE our OB! The interior drew us in and weight sealed the deal. As has been stated many times, you could have problems with any brand. 
I find that this trailer pulls easily and is roomier looking than many in this size range.
Happy camping whichever way you go.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> Main issue is uneven tire wear that I'm trying to figure out.


Bob,

Take a look at the axles and spindles. They have been known to bend when introduced to a curb or large pothole in a big way. It is quite possible that could be causing an alignment issue, which in turn would cause uneven tire wear.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

